# progress pics from 2,8 and 16 weeks



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

ok so this is an update really, im just looking for some feedback/guidence

do you think this is good progress? ive been bulking since the start, but i think 16 is maybe a step back from 8 weeks, im not sure if i shoud cut now or keep bulking

i think im about 20% bf, but im not sure, so yeah

any feedback would be a huge help

thanks in advance


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

you looked like you slimmed out on 8, looks like your holding a bit of water on 16...start your cut nowr. definiately lookin in better shape then at the start. Try do your cardio early morning on an empty stomach. What are your goals?


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Doesnt look like a clean bulk if im honest.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Someone will say it so might aswell be me...

Whats your diet look like?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

You looked better at 8, I think your bulk got it a bit out of control. Would advice cutting till you are lean sub 12%. Then think about doing a lean bulk


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

well in long term would like to put on some mass, but dont really want to be huge (sorry im sure people hate hearing that here, and im aware thats very hard to do anyway) but kind of sick of being 20%bf and over, im about 12 stone 5lbs atm, but i was 14 stone at one point, so would like to get down to 15% at some point, i was 11stone 5lbs at week 2 btw

i'm 5'9'' btw


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

well from week 2 to 8 i lost some bf cos i dont think i was eating enough (look at my belly button) so think i over compensated by eating too much after that, just i keep reading most people think they eat enough and dont, and ive been feeling like im not eating enough most days, when i clearly am, and yeah its not been 100% clean


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

need to cut if thats your goal. Looks to be a bit of water/fat gain from 8 - 16 weeks.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

helix said:


> well from week 2 to 8 i lost some bf cos i dont think i was eating enough (look at my belly button) so think i over compensated by eating too much after that, just i keep reading most people think they eat enough and dont, and ive been feeling like im not eating enough most days, when i clearly am, and yeah its not been 100% clean


Start counting your calories then, http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

You have done what most do when bulking - forget to do cardio and monitor your fat levels so they do not go out of control.

I did the same on my first cycle


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

diet was porridge in morn, with whey shake (semi skimmed 2/3 scoop) then sandwichs for lunch 4 slice of bread, with chicken/turkey/ham, whey shake again after work, along with meal, whatever was cooked beans/eggs/curry/whatever then 3rd shake at about 9/10 then bed, maybe the odd snack like choc bar etc 2/3 times a week


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

It might not be the amount of what you're eating but what you're eating too. Some people aren't blessed with awesome fat burning genetics and so they are insulin sensitive and gain weight fairly easily on what would be a good cutting diet for someone else.

Post up your diet and routine - in brutal honesty (for the best advice)


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

helix said:


> diet was porridge in morn, with whey shake (semi skimmed 2/3 scoop) then sandwichs for lunch 4 slice of bread, with chicken/turkey/ham, whey shake again after work, along with meal, whatever was cooked beans/eggs/curry/whatever then 3rd shake at about 9/10 then bed, maybe the odd snack like choc bar etc 2/3 times a week


It doesn't look like you're putting in enough effort to the most important part of bodybuilding mate. Perhaps you should do more research on the nutrition side of this sport, the stickies should be read over and over again in the diet section.

Meal 1 - oats + 2 scoop whey + piece of fruit

Meal 2 - chicken + brown pasta/basmati rice + serving of green leafy mixed veg

Meal 3 - 5 whole eggs + oats/pasta/rice + serving of green leafy mixed veg

Meal 4 - red meat/fish + baked potatoes + large serving of green leafy mixed veg

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey + serving of nuts/olive oil (about 20g fat) or 2 scoops casein powder

Throw in some fruit where you please, personally I like to have fruit as a snack as it's delicious on it's own  plus they possess powerful antioxidants and are jam packed with natural vitamins

I don't know your daily macros so that is for you to divide among the meals (eg 200g protein/40g protein per meal)

Supplement as you will, multi vits + cod liver tabs etc (higher dose if you don't eat fish like me) - they are not as important as your diet but do aid


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> diet was porridge in morn, with whey shake (semi skimmed 2/3 scoop) then sandwichs for lunch 4 slice of bread, with chicken/turkey/ham, whey shake again after work, along with meal, whatever was cooked beans/eggs/curry/whatever then 3rd shake at about 9/10 then bed, maybe the odd snack like choc bar etc 2/3 times a week


Agree with Irishraver. Thats diet just looks like a average guy off the street with a couple of shakes.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

helix said:


> diet was porridge in morn, with whey shake (semi skimmed 2/3 scoop) then sandwichs for lunch 4 slice of bread, with chicken/turkey/ham, whey shake again after work, along with meal, whatever was cooked beans/eggs/curry/whatever then 3rd shake at about 9/10 then bed, maybe the odd snack like choc bar etc 2/3 times a week


Heres the culprit for the fat gain lol.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you are much over than 20% mate... Forget bulking start cardio... don't want to be a pr**k, but if your goal is "BB" start sorting your bodyfat. when you get to a 16% and manage to stay at that point, then maybe think about a clean bulk.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> You have done what most do when bulking - forget to do cardio and monitor your fat levels so they do not go out of control.
> 
> I did the same on my first cycle


duno were ur getting that from mate, i dont do cardio when bulking and my fat dosnt get out of control and i gain nicely every time, obviously its down to his diet not cardio.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> duno were ur getting that from mate, i dont do cardio when bulking and my fat dosnt get out of control and i gain nicely every time, obviously its down to his diet not cardio.


That is why I said 'most'.

Yes it is down to his diet and IMO cardio as well.


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

ok well thats cool, i think im going to reserch diet and aim to lower my bf%, yeah i have no idea what is it, just a friend guessed 20% and he said he's pretty good at guessing them

when i was 12 stone 7 before i started doing weights i used one of those machines in the gym you stand on and grip, and it gives you bf% and at that time it was 24%

but then i lost over a stone so it must have gone down a bit, either way, if i can get to 15% in the next 6 months i think ill have done well


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

come on ladies lets not argue.....Its obvious that chocolate and crisps have something to do with this.Look mate a diet means what it says not sweets 2-3 times a week and thats only what you admitted to.You have to make an effort to get to your goals.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

helix said:


> ok well thats cool, i think im going to reserch diet and aim to lower my bf%, yeah i have no idea what is it, just a friend guessed 20% and he said he's pretty good at guessing them
> 
> when i was 12 stone 7 before i started doing weights i used one of those machines in the gym you stand on and grip, and it gives you bf% and at that time it was 24%
> 
> but then i lost over a stone so it must have gone down a bit, either way, if i can get to 15% in the next 6 months i think ill have done well


Can he guess the lottery numbers for me 

Gearchange - no arguing just views


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

i guess on the plus side ive made some gains, and some strenth gains (squat has gone from 65kg to 85kg beween last 2 pics, bench from about 50kg to 60kg) so ill try and get food sorted, and eat less, then do hiit skipping on my 4 non lifting days, hopefully get the body fat down to a decent base


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

helix said:


> i guess on the plus side ive made some gains, and some strenth gains (squat has gone from 65kg to 85kg beween last 2 pics, bench from about 50kg to 60kg) so ill try and get food sorted, and eat less, then do hiit skipping on my 4 non lifting days, hopefully get the body fat down to a decent base


It's all about getting passed that first hurdle bud. You are your own limitation. Know what must be done, then start to paint your path one day at a time.

Make cardio sessions as staple as weights (3x 30-40min weekly). With clean eating and NOT missing any meals you will see difference in 4 weeks, even more over 8 weeks and probably peaked at 12-16.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

helix said:


> i guess on the plus side ive made some gains, and some strenth gains (squat has gone from 65kg to 85kg beween last 2 pics, bench from about 50kg to 60kg) so ill try and get food sorted, and eat less, then do hiit skipping on my 4 non lifting days, hopefully get the body fat down to a decent base


Not a case of eating less just eating good quality food.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW if you're struggling with motivation or think you're not giving it 110% in the gym look to change your routine up a bit or take a couple days off.

We all struggle with motivation at some point, recently I've started to slip as I'm back on the smokes but a quick change in routine and a week off to realign myself sorted that out.


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah, i think i started bulking too early, i shoud have cut bf even lower, even though ive been 20% plus since i was about 13 heh, getting to 12/13% seems impossible, but im forgetting about getting any more mass for what will probs be 6 months, and hopefully ill get down to 15/16%

what would you guess i am now btw? bf% wise


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> That is why I said 'most'.
> 
> Yes it is down to his diet and IMO cardio as well.


i dont like doing cardio when bulking iv done it before and it hinders gains.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

helix said:


> i guess on the plus side ive made some gains, and some strenth gains (squat has gone from 65kg to 85kg beween last 2 pics, bench from about 50kg to 60kg) so ill try and get food sorted, and eat less, then do hiit skipping on my 4 non lifting days, hopefully get the body fat down to a decent base


not to be a cu nt mate but the gains you have made look mostly to be fat and water.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> i dont like doing cardio when bulking iv done it before and it hinders gains.


Fair enough mate, I do just low intensity cardio on a treadmill and walk the dogs - just feel healthy for it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv just notice that 1st pic is far out then ur second is closer and ur 3rd is even closer there for its obviously gona make you look bigger and bigger


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Fair enough mate, I do just low intensity cardio on a treadmill and walk the dogs - just feel healthy for it.


ooo yeh i do quite alot of walking, walk the dogs every night at 8 till half 8, so yeh if u count that as cardio uv beat me, 1-0 to the dagman


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this a 16 week gear cycle?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> Is this a 16 week gear cycle?


LoL at this


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> ooo yeh i do quite alot of walking, walk the dogs every night at 8 till half 8, so yeh if u count that as cardio uv beat me, 1-0 to the dagman


Its a fast walk  , only stop for a s*** and a p*** (thats the dogs I'm talking about here  )


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> LoL at this


Agree, great observation!!!


----------



## helix (Jan 10, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> iv just notice that 1st pic is far out then ur second is closer and ur 3rd is even closer there for its obviously gona make you look bigger and bigger


yeah maybe, but ive noticed ive made some gains, and i started with 40kg bench, 60kg dead and 40kg squat, now im on 60/100/85 so in the grand scheme on things ive made some progress, just not as much as i could/shoud

also those first 2 pics were taken early morn, that last one was taken at night, so it wont be as much, but i was eating obv too much, and getting 150-200g of protien a day, and always adding weight in the gym, and i think ive done 3 times a week for 16 weeks, and ive missed 4 sessions so far, 3 for when i was injured, and ive made barely any gains, so i guess i need to forget gains and cut


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> You have done what most do when bulking - forget to do cardio and monitor your fat levels so they do not go out of control.
> 
> I did the same on my first cycle


Sorry just read this and assumed...what do people mean when they say cycle?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

helix said:


> yeah maybe, but ive noticed ive made some gains, and i started with 40kg bench, 60kg dead and 40kg squat, now im on 60/100/85 so in the grand scheme on things ive made some progress, just not as much as i could/shoud
> 
> also those first 2 pics were taken early morn, that last one was taken at night, so it wont be as much, but i was eating obv too much, and getting 150-200g of protien a day, and always adding weight in the gym, and i think ive done 3 times a week for 16 weeks, and ive missed 4 sessions so far, 3 for when i was injured, and ive made barely any gains, so i guess i need to forget gains and cut


You can still make steady gains whilst loosing body fat mate.Keep training hard and your strength will still increase.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

gearchange said:


> You can still make steady gains whilst loosing body fat mate.Keep training hard and your strength will still increase.


I am yet to find this is correct, loosing bodyfat and gaining, maybe at the start when ur just begaining but i cant loose fat and gain at the same time, i find its 1 or the other, what do you do to do this mate ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> I am yet to find this is correct, loosing bodyfat and gaining, maybe at the start when ur just begaining but i cant loose fat and gain at the same time, i find its 1 or the other, what do you do to do this mate ?


Ive made some great strength gains and lost 2" off my waist over the last 2 months by eating a very clean high fat med carb diet.If you only count gains by the scales then no.There are others on here who have increased their muscle mass whilst loosing body fat,have a read around. :thumbup1:


----------



## kieran969 (Jan 18, 2011)

how tall are you as im 12stone and dont look nothing like that mate


----------

